# Proper EZ bar preacher curl form



## Livebig14 (Jan 22, 2011)

hey guys.  Check out this video for perfect EZ bar preacher curl form.  lolYouTube - Curling Fail - Gym Idiots


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol...... I watched that link and I saw this one as well:
YouTube - Bodybuilding Accidents

funny shit


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Lol...... I watched that link and I saw this one as well:
> YouTube - Bodybuilding Accidents
> 
> funny shit


hahahahahahah!  people are so stupid. haha


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## cshea2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy shit... anyone notice the guy curling the baby's.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 23, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> Holy shit... anyone notice the guy curling the baby's.


haha yeah i did man.  I guess thats one advantage of having kids


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 23, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> Holy shit... anyone notice the guy curling the baby's.



Yeah.  After having a baby now I realize the importance of curls.  Many times that I'm holding my kid and his power wheel in the other hand.  Glad I have strong bi's


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know who's worse, the midget lifting or the two dbags "spotting" him.


----------



## Cpt Awesome (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey he's probably just trying to target a different area of his bi's.... lol


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

I laughed when I read the title, then I opened the link and cried...


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 25, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> I laughed when I read the title, then I opened the link and cried...


haha i know people are fucking retarded. haha


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought thats how you do it? omg im so embarrased

seriously though, what got me is someone FILMED that. like "hey, this is cool. my friend can curl 180 pounds totally incorrectly and with spotters. plus he's super jacked"

im sure someone is trying to tell him he is doing it right though. Brav-phuqin-O


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

He looks like jim carey from dumb and dumber.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 25, 2011)

Good little laugh. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> He looks like jim carey from dumb and dumber.


^lolololol hahahahaha


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 26, 2011)

The ROM is amazing, no wonder why his guns are so huge!


----------

